# Datei überschreiben?



## Astra (22. Nov 2004)

Hi Leuts,
wie kann ich ne Datei überschreiben?
Im Moment schreibe ich so in eine Datei:

```
PrintWriter writer = new PrintWriter(new FileWriter(datei,true)); 
		writer.println("Text"); 
		writer.close();
```
Und wers vielleicht noch weiss, wofür steht der Befehl flush(); ?

Danke schonmal im vorraus!


----------



## dotlens (22. Nov 2004)

wofür flush() steht, steht in der API 


```
PrintWriter writer = new PrintWriter(new FileWriter(datei,false));
```


----------



## Astra (22. Nov 2004)

(datei,false)
Ach wie blöd, das hab ich jetzt am Montag in der früh total übersehen


----------



## Astra (22. Nov 2004)

Nochmal eben zum flush().
Kann mir das jemand in kurzen deutschen Sätzen erklären.
Es geht wohl irgendwie darum den Buffer zu leeren und die vorangegangenen Befehle zu schreiben. Ist das richtig?


----------



## dotlens (22. Nov 2004)

jep das ist richtig


----------

